# New Fuel Pump?



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm thinking it's time for new fuel pump.

Do all pumps have the rubber hose or does the line connect directly on some?

Going to purchase an Edelbrock 1713 to replace.

Edelbrock 1713 - Edelbrock Performer RPM Street Fuel Pumps

Any idea what size adapters/hose diameter?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The fittings in the existing pump might work, and if not, NAPA or any parts store should have them.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

By "line connect directly" I assume you mean from the pump to the carb. On the supply line to the pump, it seems like you would want, at least, some amount of rubber hosing to account for engine lift on accelleration. Otherwise, it may rock the fittings and produce a leak on engine-mounted pumps. 

As for the line from the pump to the carb, you could plumb up a non-stock filter with compression fittings but it may take some time examining what would work at the local parts house. Some rubber hosing makes changing out carb/fuel filter much easier,IMO. But a solid line looks cleaner and probably produces slightly more pressure. Too much pressure can result in problems even if your Floats, Needles and Seats are up to specs.....as I have found out.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

What is the engine doing that you want to change the pump ?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> What is the engine doing that you want to change the pump ?



Runs fine, gas mileage sucks (not that I really care, but...) and it is occassionally hard to start.

The pump is leaking pretty good and near as I can tell it is the pump itself leaking, not just the fittings.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> The pump is leaking pretty good and near as I can tell it is the pump itself leaking, not just the fittings.


Looking at the pics, I was wondering that. Does it have any identification on it to check into a reseal kit ? Might be cheaper than the replacement you have picked out.:confused
If you replace it, don't throw it out, I might want it if it is rebuildable. I didn't get a pump on the engine I bought. You can send some of that nice Texas air up here in the box....


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Looking at the pics, I was wondering that. Does it have any identification on it to check into a reseal kit ? Might be cheaper than the replacement you have picked out.:confused
> If you replace it, don't throw it out, I might want it if it is rebuildable. I didn't get a pump on the engine I bought. You can send some of that nice Texas air up here in the box....


Just what you need, Mitch, a project fuel pump.:lol:


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mitch,

Not sure of the brand, looks like the chrome high volume pump that PY & Ames sell:

Message

PM me your address and I'll send it your way once it is out (this weekend or next). I'll be sure to include a little Texas "hot air"!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> Just what you need, Mitch, a project fuel pump.:lol:


I wouldn't know what to do with a part that didn't need restoration.....



Koppster said:


> Mitch,
> 
> Not sure of the brand, looks like the chrome high volume pump that PY & Ames sell:
> 
> ...


My research has it as a Mr Gasket model 7710 and so far I can't find a rebuild kit for it. I emailed Summit's tech line and am waiting for an answer. If it isn't repairable, there's no point wasting shipping costs to send it up here for me to throw it away. I'll just have to get my Texas "hot air" right here in your posts.......:rofl:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Got the "Official" word that there is no rebuild kit available for the pump so it is a throwaway part.
One thing I did come across in my quest was whether your car has a return line or not. That can make a difference as to which pump you buy.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Update on fuel pump installation:

Could not get the Edelbrock installed no matter how I oriented the in/out line. The fittings would hit against the steering box. Pulled it all back out snugged up the old pump and reinstalled until I call Edelbrock today for tech support.

New Problem: After reinstalling the old pump with new 3/8 fuel line, I am now leaking bad under pressure where the 3/8 hose slips over the fuel line coming from the tank through the frame. I haven't confirmed yet but I'm thinking the line is 5/16. The old lines I pulled off were heavily clamped with screw type clamps (I used the spring types). Thus, if 5/16 with 3/8 hose that explains the leak (which is draining out the bottom of the cross member.

If the line is 5/16 I'm thinking it would be wise to get a new 3/8 line from tank to pump. Can the line be replaced easily?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Most of the fuel lines were 5/16ths and that is why the old hose was clamped with a worm gear clamp. It's your car, but even once you get the correct line/hose figured out, I would never put those old pinch type clamps on anything. Back in the day when I was in a repair shop we removed and threw those things away by the hundreds along with those stupid tower clamps on the coolant hoses because they all started leaking after about a year. I am technically incorrect by using worm gear clamps on all my hoses but I don't have any leaks either....
As for replacing the fuel line with 3/8ths, you still need to make the transition from the 5/16ths fuel sender somewhere along the frame or follow the sequence all the way thru with a new 3/8ths sender unit too. I would check into a 5/16ths to 3/8ths inline adapter to install just under the cowl where the line goes into the frame and call it good there.:cheers

Replacing the entire fuel line with a 1 piece would be a hassle with the body on as the line goes over the top of the frame at the rear spring location. I would think it would be so bent up by the time you got it fed over the frame, you may as well start with roll tubing instead of a formed line as original. Here's a pic of the fuel lines on the frame I bought to compare with yours. If yours goes over the top like this there is a clamp near the shock location that would be very difficult to remove.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Mitch, I picked up some 5/16 hose on the way home and it fit like a glove. The fitting on the pump is 3/8 so I have to get a new fitting with a 5/16 nipple.

Can't see any reason to switch to 3/8 line and don't really want the hassle.

Couldn't get through to Edelbrock today but if they don't have a solution, I'm sending the pump back and will go with something else to replace my leaker.

PS: Okay, will do on the worm gear clamps, I do hate the way they look but......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My Ames catalog shows the same pump you have on there now at $95.00 or a stock replacement pump for $33.00.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> My Ames catalog shows the same pump you have on there now at $95.00 or a stock replacement pump for $33.00.


Installed the 64 AC Delco pump yesterday, I like the pump. It comes with no fittings and it is a well built pump. Used a straight 1/4 X 5/16 fitting for the input and a 45 1/4 X 3/8 for the output.

A little shaky on the rear mount bolt for the pump, had to use a slightly longer than stock 5/16-18 bolt to get it to grab. One of these days, I'll go back in and drill it out and install a helicoil

End result: No more leaks and the car runs good. Might just be my imagination but it doesn't feel as "strong" as it did with the old high flow Mr Gasket. There's no skip, no hesitation, yaddy, yaddy, yaddy...just feels a tad different. Maybe because it's not leaking under pressure! 

Anyway, thanks to all & Mitch for the sidebar PM advice I was too embarassed to ask for publicly. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know where I was during all of these posts.....out daydreaming somewhere, I guess. Koppster, you ended up doing what I would have recommended: putting a factory engineered part on the vehicle. Although some aftermarket parts are excellent, I've run into SO MANY vehicles over the years that were converted from reliable, functional cars to unreliable, high strung, leaking, stalling-out wrecks by the use of ill-fitting, ill engineered, non serviceable, poor quality, aftermarket parts. Especially in this day and age. Boy what I would give to go back a mere 20-30 years and buy up all the USA made AC Delco stuff I could get my hands on! I'm down to my Last GF61 gas filter and set of DP112P points!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Glad you got her back on the road with no leaking fire risks...


----------

